# 

## Viniu

Tak, mam marzenie, a właściwie mamy, bo jest nas czworo: pani Viniowa, dwa Viniątka (4 i 8 lat) i ja. A natchnęła nas nasza córcia, kiedy wróciła od swojej koleżanki z pytaniem: co trzeba zrobić, żeby mieć swój domek. No więc odpowiadam dziecku, że trzeba dużo pracować, żeby dużo zarabiać i takie tam. 

I coś zakiełkowało. Jeden wieczór rozmowy z Viniową, drugi, i zaczęło się przeglądanie katalogów.  Oczywiście marzenia były... noooo... były, ale założony budżet i lektura tego forum szybko sprowadziły nas na ziemię. Założenia generalnie się nie zmieniły: salon, kuchnia z częścią jadalnianą, dwa pokoje dla dzieci, sypialnia i chociażby maleńka pracownia (taka praca moja i żony), oraz obowiązkowo spiżarka – staramy się robić dużo własnych przetworów, więc gdzieś to trzeba trzymać. Wasze porady kazały nam odłożyć marzenia o pięknej formie niczym z katalogów. Skupiliśmy sie więc na możliwie uproszczonej bryle, prostym dachu, nie za dużej powierzchni i... nic z gotowych projektów nam nie pasowało. Wziąłem więc kartkę papieru ołówek i zacząłem szkicować. N-tą wersję szkicu postanowiłem przenieść do komputera (do najprostszego z możliwych programów graficznych) i wyszło i coś takiego:


Powierzchnia zabudowy: 146m2
Powierzchnia użytkowa: 116m2
Parterówka, z nieużytkowym poddaszem o bryle niemalże stodoły, ławy fundamentowe 54x30cm brak ścian konstrukcyjnych wewnętrznych z uwagi na planowane wiązary, jeden komin. Z uwagi na kształt działki (którą dostaliśmy w prezencie od teściów) okna salonu i dwóch pokoi musiałem przewidzieć od strony południowej i zachodniej, kuchni i sypialni od wschodniej, elewacja północna bez okien. Pokrycie dachu jestem skłonny przyjąć blachodachówkę, ściany to suporex +20cm styropianu, kocioł na ekogroszek, podłogówka.

I teraz rzecz chyba najważniejsza - budżet: absolutne maksimum na jakie możemy sobie pozwolić to 350tys. z czego 50tys. odłożone na rozpoczęcie robót, następnie 150tys. kredytu i kolejne 150tys. na wykończenie po sprzedaży mieszkania. Jeśli udałoby się uszczknąć z tej kwoty 10-20-30 tys. To byłoby oczywiście rewelacyjnie. Jeśli chodzi o wkład własny w robociznę, to cała branża sanitarna (wod.-kan. c.o.) i elektryczna w gratisie, jakaś część w pozostałej budowlance moimi rękoma ale raczej jako weekendowy pomocnik. Niestety nie mogę pozwolić sobie na kilkumiesięczny urlop, budowanie po pracy też to by się nie udało. Tak więc wykonawstwo poza branżami sanit. i elektr. będzie zlecone. Umeblowanie poza wyjątkiem nowej kuchni będzie musiało wystarczyć obecne z mieszkania.

Po co to wszystko piszę? Ano dlatego, żeby poradzić się Was, doświadczonych w bojach budowy własnego miejsca na ziemi, czy tytułowy „I have a dream” ma sens, czy może jednak powinniśmy pozostawić nasze szkice w sferze marzeń, czy 350tys. to kwota, przy której można marzyć ?

Oczywiście można powiedzieć: „zleć kosztorys”. Ale to pewnie będzie się wiązało z wydatkami, pomyślałem więc, że zanim zaczną się „wydatki” popytam, czy jest w ogóle sens.

Czekam więc na Waszą opinię licząc na Wasze doświadczenie i realne, a nie teoretyczne spojrzenie na nasze marzenie.

Pomożecie  :smile:

----------


## Viniu

I pozostałe "szkice"  :smile:

----------


## jajmar

Kwota realna za taki domek, ale za kieszeń musisz się trzymać. 
Rysunki strasznie małe a jak sie powiększą nie widać wymiarów. Węgiel to wg mnie nieporozumienie. Nie masz w tym domu składu opału, lokalizujesz spiżarkę obok węglowej kotłowni - błąd. Do spiżarki brak wejścia z kuchni kolejny błąd. W łazience (tam gdzie sa dwie umywalki) powinieneś móc zmieścić wanne lub prysznic, pralkę i kibelek nie dasz rady. 
Wywal te filarki w oknie salon kuchnia zrób ładne szerokie okno.

----------


## fotohobby

Budzet jest ok.  Założenia projektowe również, choć detale planu pomieszczeń do zmiany.
Jak pisal poprzednik - zapomnij o weglu. Takich domków nie ogrzewa sie już węglem.

Gaz (jesli jest), prad w taniej taryfie, pompa ciepła....
Mozliwosci jest wiele. Masz mozliwosc zrezygnowania (oszczedzenia) z kominów.

Moj dom jest bardzo zblizony do Twoich zalozen, a ostatnio było tu wiele dzienników budowy podobnych domow.

----------


## pepa

Założenie rozsądne...oprócz ekogroszku.No chyba ze nie masz innej możliwości. 
Przez ostatnie 7 lat mialam ekogroszek.Tona na miesiac z transportm 740 zl.
Fakt ,dom stary nie ocieplony...ale uzytkowej ok 110 metrów. 
Moi znajomi placą tyle samo za gaz lub mniej i  mają w tym cieplą wodę i kuchnie.
I choćbyś niewiem jak dbal o czystość, to przepraszam... Syf bedzie nie tylko w kotlowni.
My mamy podobne plany...i wielka potrzebę zmieszczenia sie w mniejszej kwocie.

----------


## Viniu

Dzięki za pierwszy odzew.

Tak myślałem, że kwota 350tys. może się okazać kwotą "na styk".

Co ro rozwiązań projektowych, to do pewnych rozwiązań jestem niejako zmuszony. Po pierwsze nieszczęsny piec węglowy. Niestety - nad czym ubolewam strasznie - działka nie ma dostępu do gazu. Pozostaje więc ogrzewanie na "czarne złoto" lub prąd, bo pompa ciepła bedzie chyba  już poza zasięgiem finansowym niestety. 

Spiżarka: tez mnie męczy ta lokalizacja. Zdaję sobie sprawę, że po pierwsze średnio wygodne będzie bieganie dookoła za każda pierdołą, do tego jeszcze przez kotłownię. Hmm.. może jeszcze coś tu wymyślę  :wink:  Póki co oddzieliłem ją ścianką 6cm z 4cm izolacją termiczną od wewnątrz spiżarki. Do tego zamierzam zamontować kratkę wentylacyjna taką podokienną żeby nie  utrzymywac niższą temperaturę w pomieszczeniu. 

Z łazienką faktycznie moge się nie pomieścić, chyba, że zrezygnuję z jednej umywalki, albo z kibelka. W końcu WC jest osobno. 

Z filarkami w salonie/jadalni, to przyznaję, że pierwotna wersja ich nie przewidywała, miało być 3,5 okna tarasowego, ale po ostatnich wichurach trochę sie wystraszyłem. Obecnie w mieszkaniu mam 2,5x2,3m okno balkonowe i uwierzcie mi, że przy tych niedawnych wichurach bałem się, że okno wepcha mi do mieszkania !! Autentycznie gołym okiem widziałem jak się okno napręża wpychane do środka mieszkania. Dlatego też jakoś tak zapobiegawczo chciałem rozczłonkować tę dużą przeszkloną powierzchnię dla większej stabilizacji. 

Ps. Podpowie ktoś jak wrzucić plik w większym formacie ??

----------


## hajnel

Różnicę w koszcie pompy ciepła powietrzna vs ekogroszek przy  Twoim projekcie oceniam na 10-15 tyś...., a zyskujesz bezobsługowe i nie trujące źródło ciepła.

----------


## Kendra

Domek fajny, rozsądny, budżet powinien wystarczyć  :smile:  wierzę że się Wam uda, Będę mocno kibicowała  :smile:

----------


## kupik

Nie lepiej sobie zrobić ogrzewanie na podczerwień?

----------


## jajmar

> Z filarkami w salonie/jadalni, to przyznaję, że pierwotna wersja ich nie przewidywała, miało być 3,5 okna tarasowego, ale po ostatnich wichurach trochę sie wystraszyłem. Obecnie w mieszkaniu mam 2,5x2,3m okno balkonowe i uwierzcie mi, że przy tych niedawnych wichurach bałem się, że okno wepcha mi do mieszkania !! Autentycznie gołym okiem widziałem jak się okno napręża wpychane do środka mieszkania. Dlatego też jakoś tak zapobiegawczo chciałem rozczłonkować tę dużą przeszkloną powierzchnię dla większej stabilizacji.


Żeby te filarki spełniły taką role muszą być wylane z betonu zbrojone. Potem o 4 wiecej szpalety parapety lepiej dołożyc tą kasę do dobrego okna. To ocieplenie spiżarki to trochę iluzja, raz że za cienko dwa że drzwi ciepłe to ze 2500zł a drzwi to spora cześć ściany. 

Za male masz to pomieszczenie techniczne/kotłownie, masz tam miejsce na zasobnik? Czym będzie grzał CWU w lecie? Z tym węglem to naprawdę zly pomysł. Policz dodatkowe metry co potrzebujesz na kocioł skałd opału i zastanów się czy nie warto grzać pompą ciepła jak brak gazu. Sam komin to 3 tys w kieszeni (jeden kanał). Może jak już zamień kotłownie ze spiżarką i zrób osobne wejście do kotłowni, wiem kominy sie rozjadą ale pomyśl.

----------


## Zdun Darek B

> Różnicę w koszcie pompy ciepła powietrzna vs ekogroszek przy  Twoim projekcie oceniam na 10-15 tyś...., a zyskujesz bezobsługowe i nie trujące źródło ciepła.


Czy mógłbyś podać konkretne wyliczenia ?

----------


## Bracianka

Zawsze można starać się postawić swój zbiornik na gaz. Ktoś na forum chyba robił coś takiego.

----------


## Antymateria

Jeśli można wiedzieć, dlaczego nie parterowy z poddaszem użytkowym?

----------


## karamba1

> Jeśli można wiedzieć, dlaczego nie parterowy z poddaszem użytkowym?


A co to za przyjemność napierniczać co chwila z góry na dół lub z dołu do góry ? 
Podobnie wątpliwa przyjemność uderzać głową o skosy,lub obcinać szafy,żeby pod skosy weszły.
A poza tym,taka parterówka wyjdzie taniej w budowie niż poddasze.



> Czy mógłbyś podać konkretne wyliczenia ?


Ja bym powiedział,że powietrzna wyjdzie taniej niż ekogroszek.
Sam sobie wylicz,z tym,że zacznij od momentu projektu przed budową a nie wyliczaj już po wybudowaniu domu,bo to jest bez sensu,tym bardziej,że projekt z tego co widać będzie indywidualny i całkowicie można wykasować kotłownie i kominy.

----------


## fotohobby

> Czy mógłbyś podać konkretne wyliczenia ?


Kotlownia z pompą 9kW to 22-25tyś. Ile za kotłownie na węglu ? Do tej drugiej należy doliczyc oczywiscie koszt kominów...

----------


## Marek88.8

> A poza tym,taka parterówka wyjdzie taniej w budowie niż poddasze..


I tu się mylisz kolego. Poddasze jest dużo tańsze w budowie. Przeliczałem ostatnio koszty i poddasze dużo taniej postawisz. (mniej fundamentu, mniej dachu, itp.)

----------


## Viniu

Fajnie, że wątek się rozwija  :smile:  Dla mnie laika każda wskazówka jest niezwykle cena.




> Jeśli można wiedzieć, dlaczego nie parterowy z poddaszem użytkowym?


Też w pewnej chwili się nad tym zastanowiłem, ale to trochę jak z blondynkami i brunetkami: nie wiesz dlaczego ale podobają Ci się brunetki, chociaż Twoja blond koleżanka jest najlepszą kumpelą na świecie  :smile:  No po prostu Tak już mamy, że bardzo nam się podobają parterówki  :smile:  Poza tym jak wspomniał karamba1, dom ma być na całe życie z uwzględnieniem starości, więc chcielibyśmy uniknąć latania po schodach. Dzisiaj pewnie to nie byłby problem, ale kto wie co będzie na starość (czyt. z chwilą spłacenia ostatniej raty kredytu  :wink:  )

----------


## karamba1

> I tu się mylisz kolego. Poddasze jest dużo tańsze w budowie. Przeliczałem ostatnio koszty i poddasze dużo taniej postawisz. (mniej fundamentu, mniej dachu, itp.)


Naprawdę ?
Pokaż te wyliczenia,przyjmij do wyliczeń dom Viniu o powierzchni użytkowej 116m2 i całośc 116m2 o wys.2,7m,czyli parterówka z poddaszem niech też ma 116m2 o wys.2,7m
Sam jestem ciekawy wyliczeń  :smile:

----------


## karamba1

> Kotlownia z pompą 9kW to 22-25tyś. Ile za kotłownie na węglu ? Do tej drugiej należy doliczyc oczywiscie koszt kominów...


Dobrze,że są jeszcze na tym forum kumający bazę inwestorzy  :wink:

----------


## pepa

> Fajnie, że wątek się rozwija  Dla mnie laika każda wskazówka jest niezwykle cena.
> 
> 
> 
> Też w pewnej chwili się nad tym zastanowiłem, ale to trochę jak z blondynkami i brunetkami: nie wiesz dlaczego ale podobają Ci się brunetki, chociaż Twoja blond koleżanka jest najlepszą kumpelą na świecie  No po prostu Tak już mamy, że bardzo nam się podobają parterówki  Poza tym jak wspomniał karamba1, dom ma być na całe życie z uwzględnieniem starości, więc chcielibyśmy uniknąć latania po schodach. Dzisiaj pewnie to nie byłby problem, ale kto wie co będzie na starość (czyt. z chwilą spłacenia ostatniej raty kredytu  )


A parterówka z uż.poddaszem +pokój na parterze?
Zawsze to jakies rozwiązanie. 
Wiele tego masz w gotowcach i można śmiało przelozyc na indywidualny

----------


## karamba1

> A parterówka z uż.poddaszem +pokój na parterze?


Drogo

----------


## Bracianka

Oj tam drogo, kwestia organizacji i załatwiania. Ja np. nijak nie mogę wyliczyć stropu tak, żeby teriva wyszła mi taniej niż zwykły lany, ale innym się to wyliczyć udaje  :wink:  Z parterówką i z poddaszem użytkowym pewnie jest tak samo.

A co do tej starości - rozumiem, że te miliony mieszkające w wielkiej płycie stare nie będą, albo jak już będą, to wszyscy przeniosą się na parter?  :wink:  Kwestia przyzwyczajenia i "treningu". Wśród naszych znajomych jest osoba, której kolana siadły, bo ich nie używała, nie wchodziła po schodach, windami i samochodami jeździła - diagnoza lekarza, jak się stawami nie rusza, to się psują i tyle  :wink:

----------


## karamba1

> Oj tam drogo, kwestia organizacji i załatwiania. Ja np. nijak nie mogę wyliczyć stropu tak, żeby teriva wyszła mi taniej niż zwykły lany, ale innym się to wyliczyć udaje  Z parterówką i z poddaszem użytkowym pewnie jest tak samo.


Nie jest tak samo,dlatego takie jest przekonanie  :wink: 
W parterówce z poddaszem nie użytkowym  jedynym zasadnym stropem jest drewniany a to jest mega oszczędnosć do terivy i lanego w stosunku do poddasza użytkowego.
Kilkanascie tys.w kieszeni.




> A co do tej starości - rozumiem, że te miliony mieszkające w wielkiej płycie stare nie będą, albo jak już będą, to wszyscy przeniosą się na parter?


Winda,odpowiedź jednoznaczna  :smile:

----------


## Viniu

Powiem szczerze, że chciałbym uniknąć dyskusji nt. parterówka vs. poddasze użytkowe. Tu chodzi o gust, a ten każe nam (Vinowej i mi) rozglądać się za parterówkami, bez poddasza użytkowego, bez schodów. 

Poza tym faktycznie muszę przyznać, że dobrze jest posłuchać opinii kogoś  z zewnątrz, kto nie jest emocjonalnie nastawiony do tematu. Pozwala to dostrzec błędy, których sami nie widzimy. Dlatego też od wczoraj siedzę i główkuję jak wyeliminować niedociągnięcia, o których pisaliście. 

A wieczorkiem wrzucę też wersję projektu tę pierwszą wymarzoną wyśnioną, tę z której zrezygnowaliśmy obawiając się znacznie większych kosztów. Ciekaw jestem Waszej opinii, bo w moim przekonaniu był to pomysł niemal idealny, jedyny, bezbłędny i nieomylny  :wink:  Tak tak... skromność przede wszystkim  :big grin: 

A teraz jadę popatrzeć sobie na "naszą" działkę... 

Też tak mieliście, że sprawiało Wam przyjemność patrzenia nawet na pustą jeszcze działkę ??  :smile:

----------


## namira

Też lubiłam przebywać na pustej jeszcze działce,wszystko miałam zaplanowane jeszcze przed budowa,
Viniu - kazdy sam  wybiera dom w jakim chce mieszkać,ogolnie wiadomo,że im większy dom,tym bardziej opłaca się iść w poddasze,najdroższe elementy domu to fundamenty,dach,ściany nośne i tu koszty wypadają na niekorzyść parterówki,zwłaszcza rozłożyste domy parterowe są drogie i w budowie i w utrzymaniu,wymagają także większej dzialki,no ale jak się ma odpowiedni budzet i dzialkę to wszystko można zbudować,bynajmniej w mojej gminie warunki zabudowy pozwalają wybudować dom jaki się chce.

----------


## dawiddur

> Też tak mieliście, że sprawiało Wam przyjemność patrzenia nawet na pustą jeszcze działkę ??


Swoją mam od kilku miesięcy, 10km od obecnego miejsca zamieszkania. Jeśli nie pada śnieg lub deszcz, na spacer z psem jadę na swoje "ranczo". Moje mnie uspokaja :wink:

----------


## jacek.zoo

> Powiem szczerze, że chciałbym uniknąć dyskusji nt. parterówka vs. poddasze użytkowe. Tu chodzi o gust, a ten każe nam (Vinowej i mi) rozglądać się za parterówkami, bez poddasza użytkowego, bez schodów. 
> 
> Poza tym faktycznie muszę przyznać, że dobrze jest posłuchać opinii kogoś  z zewnątrz, kto nie jest emocjonalnie nastawiony do tematu. Pozwala to dostrzec błędy, których sami nie widzimy. Dlatego też od wczoraj siedzę i główkuję jak wyeliminować niedociągnięcia, o których pisaliście. 
> 
> A wieczorkiem wrzucę też wersję projektu tę pierwszą wymarzoną wyśnioną, tę z której zrezygnowaliśmy obawiając się znacznie większych kosztów. Ciekaw jestem Waszej opinii, bo w moim przekonaniu był to pomysł niemal idealny, jedyny, bezbłędny i nieomylny  Tak tak... skromność przede wszystkim 
> 
> A teraz jadę popatrzeć sobie na "naszą" działkę... 
> 
> Też tak mieliście, że sprawiało Wam przyjemność patrzenia nawet na pustą jeszcze działkę ??


tak to jest, moja budowa jest na sasiedniej ulicy, i prawie za kazdym razem jak jade do domu to przejezdzam patrzec czy nikt dzialki nie ukradl  :smile:  takie zboczenie budujacych, teraz to sie chociaz cos dzieje, ale przez pierwszy rok patrzylem na gole pole  :smile:

----------


## greenarrow

Podoba mi się tytuł tego tematu  :smile: 
Szerze mówiąc nie rozumiem tylko tego, że nie znaleźliście żadnego gotowego projektu, który by wam odpowiadał. Z tego do sam naszkicowałeś i tu wrzuciłeś wynika, że nie masz jakichś wielkich wymagań - widziałam w co najmniej kilku miejscach podobne projekty bez udziwnień, chociażby w  :spam:   czy innych pracowniach. 
Ogólnie zazdroszczę wam samego faktu i perspektywy posiadania własnego domu. Mnie póki co czeka jeszcze kilka ładnych lat w bloku...

----------


## Viniu

*Namira, dawiddur, jacek.zoo* a to mnie uspokoiliście  :smile:  Już myślałem, że ze mną coś nie teges  :wink: 

greenarrow, pomyślałem, że Martin Luther King nie będzie miał nic przeciwko temu, że go cytuję...  :wink: 

Co do gotowych projektów, to owszem był kilka, które po drobnych korektach pewnie nadawały by się, ale pomyślałem, że skoro mam zmieniać to i owo, do tego uparłem się na wiązary, to wolę usiąść i zrobić projekt samemu.

Siadam zaraz do doszlifowania wersji projektu, który od dwóch chyba lat za mną chodzi, a który odrzuciliśmy z małżonką Viniową bojąc się, że nie będzie nas na niego stać. Ciekaw jestem Waszej opinii o nim  :smile: 

Nie wiem tylko jak tu wrzucić zdjęcie w większym formacie  :sad:

----------


## karamba1

> Siadam zaraz do doszlifowania wersji projektu, który od dwóch chyba lat za mną chodzi, a który odrzuciliśmy z małżonką Viniową bojąc się, że nie będzie nas na niego stać. Ciekaw jestem Waszej opinii o nim


Jeśli pomyślisz nad wszystkim,nad całym domem już na etapie projektu a nie tylko nad m2 powierzchni użytkowej to jesteś w stanie wybudować dobry i tani dom i to bez syfu w domu.
Rzeczy na których można zaoszczędzić grube dziesiątki tys.zł ujawniają się własnie na etapie projektowania.
Kiedyś forum Murator było przyjazne inwestorom,teraz wdała się komercha i nie można pomagać i podpowiadać inwestorom na czym można przyoszczedzić bo blokuje się usta chcącym wskazać te sposoby.
Musisz sam poszukać ale warto.
Oszczędzanie zaczyna się od fundamentów,poprzez materiał na ściany,system grzewczy no i wykonczenie,szczególy musisz poszukac albo poprosić Modów o wskazanie bo oni głownie blokują ważne dla inwestorów informacje.

----------


## finlandia

Arturo,
Ja bym się jednak skupił na TEMACIE założonym przez jego autora. Moze właśnie jego zapytamy które wypowiedzi są mu pomocne?
Sorry za offtop.

----------


## Antymateria

> Powiem szczerze, że chciałbym uniknąć dyskusji nt. parterówka vs. poddasze użytkowe.


Zapytałem z ciekawości, każdy kieruje się czymś innym. Sam chciałem parterówkę, ale mam za wąską działkę. Ten etap dyskusji parterówka vs poddasze każdy przechodzi  :smile:  Potwierdzasz to co mówi wiele osób - parterówka to kwestia gustu i potrzeb, koszta są drugoplanowe. I tego się trzeba trzymać! Dom jest dla nas, a życie to sztuka kompromisów. 




> Też tak mieliście, że sprawiało Wam przyjemność patrzenia nawet na pustą jeszcze działkę ??


Też  :smile:  Wczoraj działkę oglądałem z potencjalnym wykonawcą domu. Jak zacząłem rozmawiać o potrzebie utwardzenia drogi, porządnego drenażu (BO MOKRO!), zmianie licznika z 1 fazowego na 3-fazowy, o potrzebie załatwienia dodatkowej służebności, o... no ale i tak było pięknie  :smile:  Problemy będą i trzeba je będzie rozwiązywać.

Dzisiaj mi się śniło, że waliłem głową w skosy bo za nisko ściankę kolankową dałem. Chyba podwyższe z 120cm do 140cm  :big grin:  Za dużo muratora... chyba przedawkowuje powoli.

A w kwestii kosztów domu za 350tyś zł. Dla przykładu u mnie mogą pojawić się dodatkowe koszty (obliczenia pi razy drzwi)
- utwardzenie drogi dojazdowej 6tyś zł
- doprowadzenie gazu 10tyś zł (no chyba, że zdecyduje się na PC)
- studnia do drenażu (bo mokro!) X zł
- zmiana licznika X zł
- koszty wpisów służebności w aktach notarialnych X zł

Może u Ciebie też się coś pojawić.

Myślę, że zmieszczę się w 350tyś zł. Dom 130m2 z poddaszem. W przyszłym tygodniu wycena fundamentów i SSO wtedy będę wiedział więcej.

----------


## fotohobby

Gaz za 10tyś to zły pomysł. Wówczas bezbyskusyjnie pompa ciepła powietrzna. Na taki dom wystarczy 7kW

----------


## karamba1

> Ja bym się jednak skupił na TEMACIE założonym przez jego autora. Moze właśnie jego zapytamy które wypowiedzi są mu pomocne?
> Sorry za offtop.


Toż przecież piszę cały czas,że pomoc i podpowiedzi nie mającym doświadczenia inwestorom nie są mile widziane na tym forum.



> Po co to wszystko piszę? Ano dlatego, żeby poradzić się Was, doświadczonych w bojach budowy własnego miejsca na ziemi, czy tytułowy „I have a dream” ma sens, czy może jednak powinniśmy pozostawić nasze szkice w sferze marzeń, czy 350tys. to kwota, przy której można marzyć ?

----------


## Viniu

O.K.  

Doszlifowałem pierwszą wersję mojego wymarzonego domu. Pewnie z plików nie da się dostrzec wszystkiego, więc postaram się opisać co i jak. Generalnie mam zajoba na punkcie symetrii. Również w mieszkaniu jak tylko się da, to mam wszystko symetrycznie. Dlatego też ten wymarzony i wyśniony dom też musiał by symetryczny. I takie też było założenie. Skończyło się to na projekcie na planie krzyża 13x13m w osiach. "Nawy boczne" mają wymiar 3,5x9 w osiach, i "nawa główna" - środkowa 6x13m w osiach. To na czym mi najbardziej zależało, to łazienkę zrobić na środku w centralnej części nawy środkowej, a komunikację rozwiązać niemalże jak rondo. W narożnikach, czyli w nawach bocznych ulokowana jest: z lewej strony sypialnia od str. południowo-wschodniej i pokój dziecka od str. północno-zachodniej, natomiast z prawej strony kuchnia od str. południowo-wschodniej i drugi pokój od str. północno-zachodniej. Pomiędzy sypialnią a pokojem czyli w lewej nawie jest garderoba, i analogicznie po prawej stronie pomiędzy kuchnią a pokoje jest spiżarka. Plusem w porównaniu do wersji prezentowanej na początku jest to, że spiżarka jest przy kuchni z dostępem z kuchni, a kotłownia jest zupełnie odseparowana. Są też minusy, z czego największym jest to, że muszą być ściany nośne wewnątrz wzdłuż naw bocznych i żeby cieszyć się z kominka muszą być dwa niezależne kominy (przy założeniu że będzie tradycyjna kotłownia).

Powierzchniowo ta wersja jest o 10m kw p.u. większa od prezentowanej wcześniej i wynosi:
- p.u. 124mkw. 
- p.z. 158mkw.
- długość ław fund. jest o 7m większa,
- pow. dachu to 158mkw. przy czym w tej wersji dachu jest niestety więcej dachówek krawędziowych. Ewentualnie mógłbym zmienić geometrie dachu z obecnie prezentowanej "trzyczęściowego dachu dwuspadowego" na rzecz coś w stylu "koperty". Musiałbym pogadać z cieślą jaka byłaby różnica w cenie więźby.... acha... bo tu musiałbym chyba zrezygnować z wiązarów.

Dobra, dość pisania. Wrzucam jpgi i czekam na opinię  :smile:

----------


## Viniu

Hmm.. dziwnie te jpg-i wyglądają :/

Mam nadzieję, że coś widać...

Dodam jeszcze, że kominek wymyśliłem w centralnej części salonu pomiędzy oknami tarasowymi, ale z kominem wymurowany na zewnątrz. Na początku chciałem zrobić dwa przewody kominowe i ten drugi wykorzystywać do grila na zewnątrz, ale wiecie... koszty koszty koszty...  :wink: 

Jeśli macie pytanie o ten zakątek w łazience to wymyśliłem go tak głęboki, żeby przed pralką zmieścił się kosz na bieliznę a wszystko dało się po prostu zamknąć dla oczu.

----------


## Viniu

... no i nasz własny kawałek na ziemi  :smile:

----------


## jajmar

Znowu łazienka bez kibelka wg mnie błąd. Na fotce córka i w założeniu jedna łazienka ? Znowu błąd. Brak wentylacji w WC i łazience i kuchni. Komin na zewnątrz musi byc ocieplony i wyższy za niski masz. Ogólnie to wygląda na mało okien, jadalnia ciemna. Układ WC i łazienki co najmniej dziwny.  Jeżeli chodzi o ściany   nośne to bym to zupełnie inaczej robił. Zrezygnowałbym z tych 2 wewnętrznych i zrobił jedną w poprzek tą między spiżarka i pokojem i dalej w lewo. Oprzesz na tym dźwigary.
Przytuliłbym te Wc-ty do którejś nawy i olałbym symetrię chcesz budować tanio to wykorzystuj każdy metr z pożytkiem a nie marnujesz metry i kasę na symetryczne korytarze. Co to za pom. po lewej od wiatrołapu? 
Ogólnie koncepcja mi się nie podoba.

----------


## Antymateria

Działka 20m, dom 13x13, zmieścisz się na działce? U mnie wymagana odległość od granicy działki ściany z oknem to 4m, bez okna 3m. U Ciebie wychodzi 13+2x4=21m. No chyba, że jakieś inne odległości podano w planie lokalnym / warunkach zabudowy.

Jak dla mnie za dużo miejsca zajmują korytarze, a każdy metr kosztuje...

----------


## Viniu

Tego się obawiałem, że mój wymarzony wyśniony dom zostanie lekko przeczołgany  :big grin:  Ale przyznaję - każda uwaga jest bardzo pouczająca  :smile: 

*jajmar* zawsze wydawało mi się, że dwie łazienki to rozrzutność, ale muszę nad tym pomyśleć. Oczywiście komin na zewnątrz byłby ocieplony i obłożony płytką ala piaskowiec elewacyjną. Co do wysokości komina, to tylko szkice więc do przerobienia. Co do ścian wewnetrznych nośnych zastanawiam się co mi da jedna w poprzek. Obecnie rozpiętość tych dwóch ścian wewnętrznych to 6m i chciałem na nich oprzeć płatwie pośrednie (słusznego przekroju, żeby przeniosły obciążenia z dość długich krokwi i kleszczy). A pomieszczenie na lewo od wiatrołapu to taka minipracownia (aby tylko zmieścić komputer drukarki skanery z biurkiem i trochę segregatorów). No i tez mnie męcza te metry na korytarze. No cóż... do przemyślenia jeszcze  :smile:  Acha, no i jeśli chodzi o wentylacje kuchni i łazienki chciałem rozwiązać ocieplonymi rurami takimi jak do went. mech. z odprowadzeniem skroplin do kanalizacji. Powinno się udać.. tak myślę... A ilość okien wydawała mi się wystarczająca: salon (35mkw) dwa tarasowe 200x230, kuchnia (11,5mkw) 2szt po 120x150, pokoje i sypialnia (11,5mkw. każde) to typówki 150x150cm, kotłownia i minigabinet po 100x150cm. Okien wychodzi mi nawet więcej niż w poprzedniej wersji projektu...

*Antymateria* wszystko się zgadza, Twoje wyliczenia też. Tylko mam warunki zabudowy zezwalające na zbliżenie się "lewą" stroną bez okien do granicy działki na 1,5m. Na tej podstawie nie muszę występować do ministra infrastruktury na odstępstwo od warunków technicznych. i tym sposobem z prawej strony, tam gdzie jest drugie okno od kuchni zostaje mi 4,5m, więc ok.

Kurcze... muszę jednak jeszcze przemyśleć wszystko na chłodno  :smile:

----------


## tomgot

jeśli zależy Ci na kosztach to proponowałbym Ci małą typówkę z adaptacją dla własnych potrzeb,  np z wydawnictwa "domy i garaze" można niedrogo kupić  :smile:  
Nie radze planować kotłowni blisko pomieszczeń użytku codziennego, mam ten problem i nie idzie uniknąć brudu w całym domu..

----------


## Viniu

*tomgot* szukaliśmy z małżonką Viniową i przynajmniej z tych, które oglądaliśmy żaden nam nie pasował w 100%, ale z ciekawości rzucimy okiem na tę pracownię z tym, że projekt indywidualny jestem w stanie zrobić sam po konsultacjach z architektem. Właśnie dzisiaj jade z dwiema wersjami do koleżanki arch. i niech się tez jeszcze wypowie. Mam o tyle korzystna sytuację, że projekt indywidualny moge mieć w gratisie, tzn. pieczątki architekta na tym co sam stworzę....  :wink:  taka praca, że ludzie z branży budowlanej mają u mnie duuuże długi wdzięczności, więc za lata mojej pomocy teraz pomoga mi... ot życie  :smile: 

A kotłownię mam odseparowaną z wejściem bezpośrednio z wiatrołapu, więc powinno dać radę...

----------


## jajmar

Wspominałeś coś że dach kopertowy będzie drogi, a myślisz że te 3 dachy dwuspadowe to wyjdą tanio? Każdy z nich ma swoje obróbki boczne , na malym budynku masz 6 krawędzi dachu każdy metr obróbki kosztuje. Rozrzucone po domu pom łazienka, kotłownia i kuchnia to kolejne złotówki na rurki. Niby nie dużo za metr a potem robi robotę. Umieszczenie kominka na tle okien ładne ale domu tym nie dogrzejesz (poza salonem) 
Tu nadal nie masz miejsca na zasobniki i rurki w kotłowni, wg mnie jak na węgiel jest za mała aby wszystko pomieścić.




> Mam o tyle korzystna sytuację, że projekt indywidualny mogę mieć w gratisie, tzn. pieczątki architekta na tym co sam stworzę....


Tym bardziej zalecam daleko idącą ostrozność. Brak doświadczenia w projektowaniu widać po tym co rysujesz. Ktoś to moze i podpisze bo to nie on tam będzie mieszkał. 

Mieszkałeś kiedyś w domu ? NIe tydzień na wakacjach tylko tak pełny sezon ? Żeby zobaczyć że potrzebujesz łopaty, grabek taczki, łopaty do śniegu, drabiny, siekiery itd a te wszystkie sprzęty potrzebują swojego miejsca.

----------


## Antymateria

> Tego się obawiałem, że mój wymarzony wyśniony dom zostanie lekko przeczołgany  Ale przyznaję - każda uwaga jest bardzo pouczająca 
> 
> Kurcze... muszę jednak jeszcze przemyśleć wszystko na chłodno


Najważniejsze to nie zrażaj się. Ideą tego forum jest wymiana doświadczeń i wzajemna pomoc. Parę wiader zimnej wody na głowę przy tak poważnej sprawie jak budowa domu wyjdzie na zdrowie. U mnie koncepcja domu rodziła się w bólach przez rok. 

Rozmawiam, pytaj, ucz się, coś się z tego urodzi  :smile:

----------


## Viniu

*jajmar* na temat dachu mam jeszcze inny pomysł, tzn. nad częścią środkową domu zrobić dach szczytowo czyli z kalenicą prostopadle do frontu, a "nawy boczne" kalenicowo czyli równolegle do frontu. W ten sposób znacznie zmniejsza się ilość dachówek krawędziowych, ale za to dochodzą belki koszowe. Tak źle i tak niedobrze  :sad:  

Z tą rozrzuconą łazienką faktycznie chyba korzystniej wyjdzie przesunąć do prawej strony, nawet powiększając ją i zamiast "ruchu okrężnego" mieć jedno przejście do salonu i kuchni. Z tym, że od razu dobrze by było zamienić sypialnie (przerzucic z lewa na prawo) i garderobę z kuchnia i spiżarką (z prawej na lewą stronę). 

Oczywiście zdaję sobie sprawę, że wszystkie graty gdzies trzeba trzymać, ale idąc tym tropem to każdy dom powinien mieć po 150-200mkw. A jak wiemy nawet z tego forum sporo buduje sie domów po 90-100m i budują to również rodziny 4-osobowe. Osobiście nie rozumiem pokazywanych tu dzienników budów domków w okolicach 80m dla rodziny 4-osobowej + pies. Poza tym wyszedłem z założenia, że w pierwszej kolejności dom buduje dla rodziny, a dopiero w dalszej dla samochodów i gratów. Dlatego tez nie przewiduję garażu dwustanowiskowego (bo jeśli już to dla auta żony i mojego) ani dużej części gospodarczej na graty, bo wolę nie miec miejsca na graty i auta niż zakończyć budowę na etapie betonu na podłogach i tynku na ścianach. Jeśli po zakończeniu budowy, lub z chwila zbliżania się do zakończenia, kiedy juz będę wiedział, czy pieniędzy wystarczy, czy zabraknie czy może zostanie będe podejmował decyzje o garażu wolnostojącym z częścią gospodarczą. Póki co nie jest to dla mnie priorytetem, zwłaszcza, że nasza działka graniczy z gospodarstwem teściów (na zdjęciu widać cień ich zabudowań, więc póki co teść odstąpi te pare metrów kw. z tych kilkuset posiadanych  :wink: 

*Antymateria* absolutnie się nie zrażam, jak widzisz pytam, chłone wiedzę, uwagi i co najwazniejsze próbuję je wprowadzać do projektu po to żeby miec pewność co będzie lepsze  :smile:

----------


## jacek.zoo

> *jajmar* na temat dachu mam jeszcze inny pomysł, tzn. nad częścią środkową domu zrobić dach szczytowo czyli z kalenicą prostopadle do frontu, a "nawy boczne" kalenicowo czyli równolegle do frontu. W ten sposób znacznie zmniejsza się ilość dachówek krawędziowych, ale za to dochodzą belki koszowe. Tak źle i tak niedobrze  
> 
> Z tą rozrzuconą łazienką faktycznie chyba korzystniej wyjdzie przesunąć do prawej strony, nawet powiększając ją i zamiast "ruchu okrężnego" mieć jedno przejście do salonu i kuchni. Z tym, że od razu dobrze by było zamienić sypialnie (przerzucic z lewa na prawo) i garderobę z kuchnia i spiżarką (z prawej na lewą stronę). 
> 
> Oczywiście zdaję sobie sprawę, że wszystkie graty gdzies trzeba trzymać, ale idąc tym tropem to każdy dom powinien mieć po 150-200mkw. A jak wiemy nawet z tego forum sporo buduje sie domów po 90-100m i budują to również rodziny 4-osobowe. Osobiście nie rozumiem pokazywanych tu dzienników budów domków w okolicach 80m dla rodziny 4-osobowej + pies. Poza tym wyszedłem z założenia, że w pierwszej kolejności dom buduje dla rodziny, a dopiero w dalszej dla samochodów i gratów. Dlatego tez nie przewiduję garażu dwustanowiskowego (bo jeśli już to dla auta żony i mojego) ani dużej części gospodarczej na graty, bo wolę nie miec miejsca na graty i auta niż zakończyć budowę na etapie betonu na podłogach i tynku na ścianach. Jeśli po zakończeniu budowy, lub z chwila zbliżania się do zakończenia, kiedy juz będę wiedział, czy pieniędzy wystarczy, czy zabraknie czy może zostanie będe podejmował decyzje o garażu wolnostojącym z częścią gospodarczą. Póki co nie jest to dla mnie priorytetem, zwłaszcza, że nasza działka graniczy z gospodarstwem teściów (na zdjęciu widać cień ich zabudowań, więc póki co teść odstąpi te pare metrów kw. z tych kilkuset posiadanych 
> 
> *Antymateria* absolutnie się nie zrażam, jak widzisz pytam, chłone wiedzę, uwagi i co najwazniejsze próbuję je wprowadzać do projektu po to żeby miec pewność co będzie lepsze


samochod tez moze stac pod chmurka a na grabki mozna postawic drewniany domek za pare stow. po twoich postach widze sprzecznosci, chcesz dom tani a po rysunkach widac ze udziwniasz. takie rzeczy jak symetrie, domy w ksztalcie krzyza czy inne dziwactwa odchodza na.szary koniec jak sie liczysz z kasa. tani dom to prosta bryla, prosty dach, instalacje blisko siebie

----------


## Viniu

*Jacek.zoo* mam tego świadomość, dlatego jeśli cofniesz się do mojego pierwszego wpisu, to tam właśnie wszystko napisałem. Owszem taki kształt domu jak tutaj, taki układ funkcjonalny wnętrza (łązienka na środku) bardzo mi się podoba (mimo pewnie wielu ułomności), ale jak zauważyliście w pierwszym poście pokazałem coś zupełnie innego, coś prostego, coś tańszego w budowie, coś co jest właśnie odpowiedzią na tani dom i coś co było już efektem przekalkulowania i racjonalniejszego podejścia do przyszłego domu. I po kilku miesiącach główkowania bliżej mi do tej pierwszej propozycji, bo mam świadomość, że z tym symetrycznym mogę się zagrzebać.

----------


## Arturo72

> Dobra, dość pisania. Wrzucam jpgi i czekam na opinię


Rzut domku prawie jak moejgo,dach trochę go oszpeci a moja koperta wcale taka droga nie była.

----------


## Antymateria

Jeżeli szukasz inspiracji zajrzyj na projekty Sylwi Strzeleckiej, ciekawe i przemyślane. Większość projektów to niezbyt małe domki, ale wielu ludziom te projekty się podobają. Może Ci się coś spodoba, może nie. Myślę, że warto chociaż zobaczyć.

Przykładowy projekt : http://projektysylwiistrzeleckiej.pl...s33/index.html

----------


## Myjk

> Dlatego też ten wymarzony i wyśniony dom też musiał by symetryczny. I takie też było założenie. Skończyło się to na projekcie na planie krzyża 13x13m w osiach.


Ja też mam, a właściwie miałem fioła na punkcie symetrii i tez pierwsze projekty szkicowałem na bazie krzyża (choć od wszelakich krzyży uciekam niczym poparzony).  :big grin:  Po paru podejściach jednak się złamałem. Jeśli mogę dorzucić coś od siebie, to kuchnia położona od zachodu to nie jest najlepszy pomysł. Pamiętaj, że popołudniu gotuje się obiad, czy obiadokolację, a wtedy są największe zyski z gotowania i od zachodzącego słońca. Będzie tam upiornie ciepło. Najlepszym położeniem dla kuchni jest wschodnia strona (wtedy też przyjemniej się wstaje).

Również odradzam robienie kotłowni w domu. Od 10 lat palę węglem, przy czym kotłownia jest w piwnicy i syf jest wszędobylski. To jest niewiarygodne jak to wszystko fruwa. Nie wyobrażam sobie kotłowni z węglem w nowym, wymarzonym domu, zwłaszcza na poziomie "zero". Wyziewy z komina są toksyczne i rakotwórcze --  po co tym inhalować siebie i rodzinę. Pozostawiam pod mocną rozwagę eliminację kominów (nawet tego od kominka i zastąpienie go równie czystym biokominkiem) i pójście w pompę ciepła. Poświęć temu elementowi nie mniej czasu niż na rozplanowanie pomieszczeń -- w końcu z tym będziesz żyć prawdopodobnie do końca życia.

----------


## Viniu

*Arturo72* faktycznie Twój projekt dośc mocno przypomina mój z jedna zasadnicza zaletą... masz garaż  :smile:  Wczoraj przeleciałem Twój dziennik ale nie rzucił mi się w oczy całkowity koszt Twojej inwestycji. Doczytałem, że założenie było 250tys. i że ok. 50tys. pewnie będziesz musiał dorzucić. Możesz podac ile faktycznie wyniosła Cię budowa ?? Przyznam, że mocno się zastanawiam nad Twoim projektem...

*Antymateria* nooooo piękne projekty piękne.... architektoniczne mój gust.... popatrzeć można  :wink: 

*Myjk* Widzę, że przechodzimy tę samą ścieżkę. Ten projekt na planie krzyża to była właśnie pierwsza wersja, pierwsze szkice, pierwsze pomysły wg gustu. Kiedy zaczęły sie wyliczenia obliczenia zaczęło wychodzić, że może to kosztować sporo, więc dopiero później zaczęły się szkice czegoś prostszego, tańszego, i efektem sa szkice w pierwszej strony mojego tematu. I pewnie do tych szkiców z pierwszej strony wrócimy, chyba, że korzystnie wyjdzie projekt Arturo72. Cóż.. życie to sztuka kompromisu...

----------


## Arturo72

> *Arturo72* faktycznie Twój projekt dośc mocno przypomina mój z jedna zasadnicza zaletą... masz garaż  Wczoraj przeleciałem Twój dziennik ale nie rzucił mi się w oczy całkowity koszt Twojej inwestycji. Doczytałem, że założenie było 250tys. i że ok. 50tys. pewnie będziesz musiał dorzucić. Możesz podac ile faktycznie wyniosła Cię budowa ?? Przyznam, że mocno się zastanawiam nad Twoim projektem...


310tys.zl na obecną chwilę czyli ze wszystkim co mam oprócz ogrodzenia frontowego,meble sypialniane zostały mi w spadku z mieszkania reszta to zakup specjalnie do domu.
Sporo rzeczy,głownie przy wykończeniówce robiłem we własnym zakresie czyli samemu albo z kolegami albo znajomi,którzy se dorabiali  :wink: 
SSZ do tynków wewnętrznych to ekipy zlecone,izolację robiłem sam,malowanie samemu,panele samemu,kafle znajomy,kominek z kolegą,sufity z kolegami,kostka i podjazdy firma,tynk zewnętrzny firma,także tyle  :smile: 

W jednej z wariacji tego projektu widziałem,że garaż przerobiony był na pomieszczenia użytkowe  :smile:

----------


## piu

> I tu się mylisz kolego. Poddasze jest dużo tańsze w budowie. Przeliczałem ostatnio koszty i poddasze dużo taniej postawisz. (mniej fundamentu, mniej dachu, itp.)


Moim zdaniem wcale tak nie jest, ponieważ przy użytkowym poddaszu tracisz na dodatkową powierzchnię pod klatkę schodową  plus koszty wykonania schodów, plus koszty metrażu drugiego korytarza na piętrze plus koszty drugiej funkcjonalnej łazienki plus większe koszty na wyposażenie (meble pod wymiar) plus większe koszty okien. O wygodzie parterówki  nie wspomnę, to oczywiste.
 Więc jeśli tylko parterówka zmieści się na działce, nie ma się co zastanawiać. 
Czy starczy te 350 tys. ?

Osobiście zrobiłabym co najwyżej 100m2, łatwiej wtedy będzie Ci wybrać projekt z mniej rozstrzelonymi instalacjami. Oszczędności dołożyłabym do poprawy jakości, co zaprocentuje na przyszłość. 

Projektu za bardzo nie widzę, musiałbyś wkleić w innym formacie  :smile:

----------


## namira

No nie do końca jest tak,jak pisze piu - schody sprawa oczywista,w parterówce też można mieć dwie łazienki - obecnie to już standard- dwie łazienki w domu,duża powierzchnia na komunikację wychodzi wlaśnie w domu parterowym,okna na poddaszu mogą być tańsze niż na parterze- zwykłe okna w ścianach szczytowych,okna dachowe nie są obowiązkowe,mebli nie mieszajmy do budowy domu,ogólnie rzecz biorąc najdroższe elementy domu to fundamenty,dach, ściany nośne,im wiekszy dom,tym bardziej opłaca się iść w poddasze.

----------


## piu

namira

z tym ostatnim zdaniem się zgadzam, ale my tu mówimy o domu lekko ponad  100 m2, więc to nie ten przypadek. Nie rozumiem też dlaczego mamy nie  liczyć kosztów meblowania. W samych murach ma mieszkać ?  :wink:  
Poza tym autor wątku już wybrał, moim zdaniem dobrze  :smile: 

Winiu
nie widzę dokładnie wymiarów, rzuty są maleńkie, ale brakuje mi tam  osobnego wc i nie bardzo chyba jest miejsce na rodzinny stół w jadalni  (przy ścianie z pomieszczeniem gospodarczym?)
Zastanawia mnie też, czy wyjście na taras nie powinno być u Ciebie od  tyłu, tj. od zachodu, bo chyba tam będzie u Ciebie ogród ? Przydałby się  rzut na działce.

I jeszcze podcień z przodu. Gdybym miała wybierać, wolałabym mieć choć  lekko zacieniony taras, z którego się korzysta często, niż podcień przy  wejściu. 

I ważna rzecz - brak miejsca na graty, zwłaszcza że brak garażu.

----------


## Arturo72

> No nie do końca jest tak,jak pisze piu - schody sprawa oczywista,w parterówce też można mieć dwie łazienki - obecnie to już standard- dwie łazienki w domu,duża powierzchnia na komunikację wychodzi wlaśnie w domu parterowym,okna na poddaszu mogą być tańsze niż na parterze- zwykłe okna w ścianach szczytowych,okna dachowe nie są obowiązkowe,mebli nie mieszajmy do budowy domu,ogólnie rzecz biorąc najdroższe elementy domu to fundamenty,dach, ściany nośne,im wiekszy dom,tym bardziej opłaca się iść w poddasze.


Czy zdajesz sobie z tego sprawę,że piszesz bzdury ?
Jeśli jednak grzejesz ekosyfem to zrozumiale,że nie panujesz nad budową  :wink:

----------


## namira

Oj Arturo,chamstwo twoje jest nieuleczalne,chyba ci się pogorszyło,że nawet prostych rzeczy nie potrafisz czytać ze zrozumieniem i faktów przyjmować do wiadomości.

----------


## AnikoPL

Przy 4 osobowej rodzinie 2 łazienki (albo chociaż 2 WC) to konieczność a nie luksus, zwłaszcza przy córce.
Też odradzam palenie węglem. Po przeliczeniu kotła, kominów, pomieszczenia do składowania opału, powietrzną pompą ciepła wyjdzie Cię odrobinę drożej a inwestycja zwróci się ekspresowo (no chyba że planujesz palić butelkami plastikowymi i szmatami ale to niezgodne z prawem i nikt normalny tak nie robi prawda? ), już nie mówiąc o komforcie życia.

----------


## Iscra

Wtrącę się z dwiema sprawami z własnego doświadczenia:
1. Węgiel syfi OKROPNIE. To jest absolutna tragedia - wszystko w pyle węglowym... Pomieszkując u rodziców w suterenie, na jednym poziomie z kotłownią węglową, nigdy nie dało się do końca sprzątnąć mieszkanka. Niby oddzielone drzwiami (nawet 2x, bo jeszcze korytarz), ale to było straszne: podeszwy kapci ciągle szaro-czarne (nie daj Boże wejdziesz w jakaś mokrą plamę - rozniesiesz szaroczarny syf wszędzie dookoła). Ścierając kurze w pomieszczeniu najbardziej oddalonym od kotłowni i tak ścierka była czarna od węgla. Z pieców na paliwo stałe drewno jest o wiele czyściejsze.
2. WC osobno od łazienki uważam za dobry pomysł  :smile:  Już pomijając względy sanitarne (bakterie z muszli nie osadzają się np. na ręcznikach, którymi wycierasz twarz  :big tongue: ) - kiedy jedna osoba ma Potrzebę, a druga w tym czasie zażywa relaksującej, godzinnej kąpieli - nikt nikomu nie przeszkadza. I ta wygoda moim zdaniem jest fantastyczna.

----------


## kasik6

[QUOTE=piu;6851863]Moim zdaniem wcale tak nie jest, ponieważ przy użytkowym poddaszu tracisz na dodatkową powierzchnię pod klatkę schodową  plus koszty wykonania schodów, plus koszty metrażu drugiego korytarza na piętrze plus koszty drugiej funkcjonalnej łazienki plus większe koszty na wyposażenie (meble pod wymiar) plus większe koszty okien. O wygodzie parterówki  nie wspomnę, to oczywiste.
 Więc jeśli tylko parterówka zmieści się na działce, nie ma się co zastanawiać. 
Czy starczy te 350 tys. ?

podpisuję się wszystkimi kończynami pod tym, budowa i wykończenie domu z użytkowym poddaszem (jeżeli jeszcze się chce dobrze ocieplić i mieć porządne okna dachowe a badziewia nie ma sensu wstawiać) jest droższe, 
Zastanów się nad piecem na pelet, mam i jestem mega zadowolona, podłogówka i jak ja to nazywam "ścianówka" (rurki w ścianach) w całym domu , ciepła woda w lato też z pieca, na rok potrzebujemy około 2,5-3 tony opału (920 zł za pelet z barlinka nie jakiś badziew) dom ok 180 m kw 
pozdrawiam
Kasia

----------


## grend

Pani Kasiu - proszę nie wprowadzać jakiś faktów nie mających nic wspólnego z rzeczywistoscią i to jeszcze w taki emocjonalny sposób.... Szczególnie przy metrażu 180 metrów dom z poddaszem wychodzi ZDECYDOWANIE taniej

----------


## kasik6

to taniej to mowa o ogrzewaniu czy budowie?

----------


## grend

w ogrzewaniu to chyba jest jasne że bryła np. 10na 9 i 2 poziomy lepiej dogrzać niż bryłę 10 na 18 jednopoziomową. W budowie to też jest taniej - w domach małych to może być podobnie bo to tez zależy od paru czynników. Jedyny mankament domu z poddaszem to zajecie metrażu przez schody - jakieś 4m2 reszta to same zalety. Oczywiście pomijam domu gdzie inwestorzy lubia czołgac się po poddaszu i robia scianki kolankowe na 40 cm ....

----------


## boleslaw50

tak na szybko to budzet jak i zalozenia projektu sa ok i wszystko gra. niestety jednak przygotuj sie na wiele niespodzianek podczas budowy  :wink:

----------


## duduś

Chciałam tylko zaznaczyć że domek - to nie tylko dom . Potem chce się mieć taras ( bbbb. ważny ) , ogrodzenie, piękny ogród - a to pozostałe koszty . Pomyśl czy będziesz miał mozliwość na to zarobić ?

----------


## jarecki111

Ludzie często kalkulująć koszty budowy biora pod uwagę tylko materiały na DOM. Wokół budowy jest mnóstwo spraw które kosztują, przyłacza , studnie,szamba, geodeci, kier bud, utwardzenie drogi, taras itd. Itp. Weźcie to wszystko pod uwagę i wtedy podejmujcie deyzje.

----------

